# changer de remplacer la batterie



## tongbai (Aug 9, 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, je cherche à changer la batterie de mon ordinosaure Dell Inspiron 1750, batterie de type HK421. 
Mon problème est que je ne trouve que des batteries "Rating:11.1V" en type HK421 et je cherche un "Rating 14.8V" car c'est ce qui est inscrit sur ma batterie d'origine Dell. 
Dell ne sais pas me répondre donc je m'adresse au lecteurs du forum pour trouver une réponse et surtout une nouvelle batterie !! 
Est ce qu'une Batterie Inspiron 1750 en 11.1V pourrait aller sur mon pc...? 
Merci de bien vouloir tenter de m'éclairer. 
Cordialement


----------

